# What year is this Tricycle?



## Dan the bike man (Feb 15, 2013)

I bought this tricycle this week. I would guess it's from the 40's but wondered if someone can tell me for sure. Dan


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice Junior tricycle you have there, Dan! Based on the head badge design and other features of the trike like the seat and rear step style, I'd say late 1940s to 1950. In 1951, the Junior line of children's vehicles was purchased by AMF, and their logo appeared on the badge decal along with the Junior name. This is a pre-AMF model, so it would date to before 1951. Hope that helps!

Dave


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you Dave. I did not know about the name change. I am mainly a bike guy, but I love this trike!


----------

